# I found a good deal, Kumho ASX all seasons $70 each. 225/55/17



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

i bought these from http://tirerack.com for $70 each. total they were $332 shipped to my door.
they are not bad tires at all, i am currently running them my b5 a4 and they do very well in wet and dry conditions. i haven't had a chance to run them in the snow yet. in wintery conditions they are rated about the same as the pirelli p6 allroad oem tires but about half the price.
just thought i would pass it along.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...dex=0












_Modified by Big Euro at 12:27 PM 12-31-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: I found a good deal, Kumho ASX all seasons $70 each. 225/55/17 (Big Euro)*

that is a good deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
thanks for the heads up


----------

